# A wonderful state with zero Republicans



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

There are more people on Welfare in Illinois than there are people working.

Chicago pays the highest wages to teachers than anywhere else in the U.S. averaging $110,000/year.

Their pensions average 80-90% of their income. Wow, are Illinois and Chicago great or what?

Be sure to read till the end. I've never heard it explained better.

Perhaps the U.S. should pull out of Chicago ?

Body count: In the last six months 292 killed (murdered) in Chicago. 221 killed in Iraq AND Chicago has
one of the strictest gun laws in the entire US.

Here's the Chicago chain of command:

· President: Barack Hussein Obama

· Senator: Dick Durbin

· House Representative: Jesse Jackson Jr.

· Governor: Pat Quinn

· House leader: Mike Madigan

· Atty. Gen.: Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike)

· Mayor: Rohm Emanuel

· The leadership in Illinois - all Democrats.

· Thank you for the combat zone in Chicago.

· Of course, they're all blaming each other.

· Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!

· Chicago school system rated one of the worst in the country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!
· State pension fund $78 Billion in debt, worst in country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!
· Cook County ( Chicago ) sales tax 10.25% highest in country. Can't blame Republicans; there aren't any!
· 
This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois . And he is going to 'fix' Washington politics for us?

· George Ryan is no longer Governor, he is in the prison.

· He was replaced by Rob Blajegovitch who is...that's right, also in the prison.

· And Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. resigned a couple of weeks ago. That is because he is fighting to not be sent to...that's right, prison.

· The Land of Lincoln , where our governors make our license plates.

But you know what?

As long as they keep providing entitlements to the population of Chicago , nothing is going to change, except the state will go broke before the country does.

"Anybody who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the Government take care of him; better take a closer look at the American Indian."


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

aidenk 12 page responce in 3... 2... 1...

Chuck Norris's version of a "chocolate milkshake" is a raw porterhouse wrapped around ten Hershey bars, and doused in diesel fuel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> aidenk 12 page responce in 3... 2... 1...
> 
> Chuck Norris's version of a "chocolate milkshake" is a raw porterhouse wrapped around ten Hershey bars, and doused in diesel fuel.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: those darn Jew Banksters. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

People said:


> aidenk 12 page responce in 3... 2... 1....


He will surely blame Bush for all of Chicago's troubles.............


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He will blame Bush, the Jews, black on white crime, etc.

He will pull up some stats from some where trying to prove his point but yet miss the point all together.

But yes as a nation we need to just look how Chicago and Illinois is run and steer clear of it. Yet people are blind and lazy. they don't want to think for themselves or do research into any political race. They just get spoon fed advertising, propaganda, and media rhetoric. This goes for both sides. Hitler and the Nazi part came in with a great propaganda campaign, advertising, etc. Then look what happened.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: wait for it!, wait for it! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:



Plainsman said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > aidenk 12 page responce in 3... 2... 1...
> ...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

We are good we called everything he posted except where he insults us. Really why is he allowed to post?

Are any of the other new member logging on via the same IP range?

If Chuck Norris round-house kicks you, you will die. If Chuck Norris' misses you with the round-house kick, the wind behind the kick will tear out your pancreas.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Debate facts? Why not answer questions I have asked of you? You should start there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 2010-2011: the Chicago Public School gives a starting salary of $50,577 for a first-year teacher with a bachelor's degree. But that's including the 7% "pension pickup," which comes from the Board of Education: it's compensation, obviously, but not money teachers get right now. Since that doesn't seem to be regularly included in the salaries quoted by news reports, it's probably better for comparison to subtract it, which can easily be done with the more detailed tables provided by CPS- Chicago Public Schools.'


No, you don't subtract it. As a public employee pension, the portion of health insurance they paid, all benefits were all taxed as my income.



> Across the profession, teachers in the area were earning an average salary of $56,720.


So this is saying that after years of experience they only make $5K more, and that is to include the masters degrees and PhD teachers? In other words there is little to no advancement? Ya, I have some swamp land for sale.

As for Illinois no one cares we are talking Chicago, and since your debating are we to take it your ok with all of this?

Lets play a little game of "WHO DOES AIDANK LIKE".
1. Hitler
2. Teachers
3. ??????????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Go back and answer the questions I asked. You got your panties in a bunch over what plainsman said and never answerd my questions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived...he had a mystery about him in the way that he lived and in the manner of his death that will live and grow after him. He had in him the stuff of which legends are made."
> --John F. Kennedy


You know I thought I should clear something up. Evidently you think Kennedy was saying something good about Kennedy. Well being a significant figure can be in a good or bad context. He may have had the stuff of legends, but so did Mau tse Tung, Karl Marx, Atilla the hun, Judas Iscariot, Jeffry Dahmer etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think your just wearing your turban to tight, their is a tack in your prayer rug, or your camel has PMS.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I think your just wearing your turban to tight, their is a tack in your prayer rug, or your camel has PMS.


X2, he sounds like he belongs to the BSM.................


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will concede that hitler did help Germany out of a depression. But if you are a history buff like you say you were.... He mobilized Germany and grew its army. That is how he got them out of a depression (just like how the US got out of the depression as well was because of war and the manufacturing that follows suit and lack of workers because people are in the military....etc.) But what else did he do??? Tried to take over Europe, tried to kill off an entire race of people, tried to create super humans (blonde, blue eyes, etc), wanted to rule the world, was power hunger and never let his generals fight the war (if he would have he would have won before the US got involved), etc. I could go on and on. He did do some good things for his country.....but that doesn't out weigh his madness and how he drove the country into the ground.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Hitler also protected Jews, he never harmed them or tried to wipe them out.


WOW....really....you have got to be kidding me.



> Hitler never tried to take over Europe, another misconception. Look at the Pre WW2 map. Hitler only annexed land stolen via the Treaty of Versaille post WW1, which punished Germany, the intended goal to bring on WW2.


So Germany never invaded France??? Northern Africa??? You forgot that Hitler Remillitarized the Rheinland...which was supposed to be demilitarized..... So the production of tanks, steel, weapons, etc....did nothing to get Germany out of a depression??? You are totally blinded and I have had enough of this BS you are pushing. You are now trying to distort facts about history. I will give that he annexed land that was taken away from a treaty. But that is still called invasion. It is land lost because of a war and the treaty wasn' t written to bring a WW2.

You are so far out there that debating you makes no sense because you won't listen to debate. You bring wrong facts or things you claim as facts to a debate. then when they get shot down you don't conceded. Or when you bring facts and they are pointed out to be biased facts you don't conceded. So you don't debate......you spit false information.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> you spit false information.


He isn't interested in debate. He wants to see his posts in print. He also wants to spread propaganda that isn't based on fact, but rather born of hate. There are always a few that come with an agenda. They are not sportsmen, they do not post in the hunting forms, the rifle form, the archery, or the fishing. They show up in the political, the hot topics, the conservation, and the legislative forms.


----------

